

Is joining Mensa a smart move? - mootothemax
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/may/31/mensa-iq-test-self-indulgent

======
tokenadult
See also

<http://www.nytimes.com/2004/12/12/magazine/12QUESTIONS.html>

New York Times: What is your I.Q.?

Stephen Hawking: I have no idea. People who boast about their I.Q. are losers.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
In my early 20s my wife and I took an intelligence test, since we had both
been "gifted" students and it seemed like something fun to do.

She scored about 10 points higher than me, but as we reviewed the test and my
answers, I had logical reasons for selecting my choices. For instance in the
tests involving figures, I might have counted visible vertexes and found that
the initial series all had an odd number of visible vertexes, and only one of
the resulting set fit that pattern (although the rotation or whatever the
"real" problem didn't work out) There were many more examples -- probably most
of the test -- where there was a bunch of implied context that the reader may
or may not have accepted. In fact, I'd argue that some of my "wrong" answers
were much better in terms of creativity than the right ones. Some involved
much more complex reasoning answers. Some involved thinking about a problem in
a unique way.

After that experience we didn't do any more tests or think much about them.

------
lisper
Mensa is indeed an intelligence test. If you want to join, you've failed.

~~~
getonit
Indeed, but also <http://www.savagechickens.com/2008/12/iq-test.html>

------
rhettinger
If you list it on your CV, someone may "remember" that they thought you were
really smart but likely won't remember what gave them that impression. That is
a win.

If you go to a Mensa social gathering, you may develop a meaningful
relationship loosely predicated on having something positive in common. That
would be a win.

I personally don't place much stock in the IQ tests but don't think there is
anything wrong with joining. It's not much different than joining an alumni
association or any other affinity group.

------
wake_up_sticky
cliff notes: the author of the article has an IQ of 150 (did anyone think that
there was really any other point?)

